# Wife's First Red Drum



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

My wife caught her first red drum on Thursday at OBX Pier. 
:fishing:


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow that is awesome! She wasn't playing around either. That fish is a prize! She seems rather stoked with the catch too! Congratulations!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Whats the weight on that fish? Awesome!!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW! Big Fish. You gotta do an 8x10 and have it framed it with the citation. The photo is great. Congradulations to your lovely bride! best - glenn


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

WTG Mrs. sharkman......


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

drumchaser said:


> Whats the weight on that fish? Awesome!!


 I don't know the weight but Arizona Fred figured it to be in the low 40 pound range. She actually caught it on one of his heavers, it went off and he told her to take it! I was actually shark fishing at the time as usual.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice drum! Any guppys?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeh, see you tube ! It's titled OBX pier sand tiger, see what you think.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats to miss charlette.I always said she out fishes you dave , but now she's out fishing fred.good for her.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Yeh, see you tube ! It's titled OBX pier sand tiger, see what you think.


That was a nice fat one!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> Congrats to miss charlette.I always said she out fishes you dave , but now she's out fishing fred.good for her.


 I gotta tell you Sprocket, Fred's the man on drum! he's caught like 17 or 18 big drum this fall. and yes, she out fishes me and most of the other guys. check out my shark though, it's one big sand tiger!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice drum and shark. Congrats.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

It was an absolute pig of a sandtiger. Easy 300lb fish


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

300 is average size but that is a nice drum


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Looks like she did a great job and is very proud of it,nice...


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

bronzbck1 said:


> 300 is average size but that is a nice drum


If 300 pounds is an average size sand tiger then I've been doing something wrong for the last several decades. This fish was much more than that anyway. The standing world record for a sand tiger is 350 pounds! The last big sand tiger I actually weighed was 430 pounds and it was 12 feet long.


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

[


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Awesome work on the first drum. I can remember my wifes first puppy from the surf at EI. I remember her first point drum which was a yearling in the congo line. Everyone by the way worked with her and assisted just like she was a vet and was all congrats to her when beached! And Last year she landed her first citation on a point but not the The point. She put two on the beach that night. Now I have to look forward to my sons Firsts! I am sure you will remember the details even more so then she will. It is an awesome feeling.


----------



## kraus (Jun 8, 2009)

She won't have any trouble remembering her first drum. Congrats!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ncsharkman said:


> My wife caught her first red drum on Thursday at OBX Pier.
> :fishing:



She is hugging her Drum like she is in Love

Perhaps you better get Mrs. Sharkman a set of downsized Heavers before she takes up with Arizona Fred

Lami or Rainshadow 1502 would be my recommendation

I have a Rainshadow 12'6" 1502 I built for using as a Flea Stick and it is very light and I can get a decent Drum cast out of it especially with 6 or 7 ounces


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

She was excited about the catch. She has a couple of heavers of her own as well as bait casters and a couple of fighting rods. I am very lucky to have her because she not only likes to fish she enjoys working on cars.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey dave, I gotta say yer gettin mighty soft to let that guppy of a garbo pull you around the boat dock like that...may you should concentrate on drum.....on a similar note , I wish I'd had my 6/0 a couple of weeks ago when I got spooled on backe to back casts..no more chunckin pogey heads for drum


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey Sprocket, he couldn't have pulled me around so easy if I wasn't wearing my roller skates at the time!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

What reel was it? Mustad been an avet from the way the fish dragged him around


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Trinidad 50 with 65 lb power pro.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats to your Mrs on her catch!!

Great video as well.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> Trinidad 50 with 65 lb power pro.


Come on man, eat another cupcake and put the breaks on him!


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice fish Charlette and heck of a guppy Dave! gald to see you're still whoopin um!


----------



## Gobbler66 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sharkman, crongrats to your lovely wife on her first drum. Arizona Fred is that type of person to quickly hand over his catch to someone who has never had that opportunity. I have witnessed that recently myself on the crooked pier. ;-) You will not see that type of sportsmanship everywhere these days. I hope they are still bitting there next weekend! Awesome fish!!!!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

nice !


----------

